# cat, dog



## Setwale_Charm

I have been searching for these words in different languages and cannot find any similar thread so I am starting a new one. In case my search was simply not good enough, please, mods, delete my thread.


----------



## gao_yixing

Hi
Mandarin Chinese:
cat:猫(mao)
dog:狗(gou)
Anthony


----------



## Frank06

Hi,
In Dutch:
cat = kat
dog = hond
[Dutch 'dog' refers to a kind of dog, e.g. Deense dog (lit. Danish dog, I think E. Great Dane), Duitse dog (German), etc.]

Frank


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Setwale.
You certainly know these words in Russian, but I'll add them to the list - just in case. 
cat - кот (male)/кошка (female)
dog - пес (male)/собака (can be both male and female).

Finnish:
cat - kissa
dog - koira


----------



## jester.

German:

cat = Katze
dog = Hund


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:
cat: *kedi*
dog: *köpek

*Esperanto/Ido:*
*cat:* kato
*dog: *Hundo


----------



## Lillita

*Hungarian:*

cat -- _macska_
dog -- _kutya_

but...
_A kutya meg a macska!_ -- Damn!
(Literally: "The dog and the cat!")


----------



## DickHavana

Basque (Euskera):
cat -- katu
dog -- txakur

Spanish:
cat  -- gato
dog -- perro


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian: 

_cat_ = *pisică*
_dog_ = *câine*

In Swedish: 

_cat_ = *katt*
_dog_ = *hund*

 robbie


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*:

Cat - gatto
Dog - cane

EDIT: I add the difference in gender:
Cat- gatto (male)
       gatta (female)
Dog - cane (male)
        cagna (female)--> this is not so widely used to refer to the animal itself (the meaning of _cagna _is really negative because it can refer to a prostitute).


----------



## Lemminkäinen

French: 

Cat: *chat(te)*
Dog: *chien
*
Norwegian:

Cat: *katt*
Dog: *hund*


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
猫 (ねこ neko); cat
犬 (いぬ inu); dog

*Hebrew:*
חתול (hatul); cat
כלב (kelev); dog


----------



## femmejolie

*Catalan*
Dog: gos (male) /gossa (female)
Cat: gat (male) /gata (female)
*Portuguese*
Cão (male) /Cadela (female)
Gato (male) /Gata (female)
*French*
Chien (male) /Chienne (female)
Chat(male)/ Chatte (female)
*Arabic*
Kalb
QiTT / qiTTa
*Latin*
Canis
Catus, Felis
*Danish*
Hund
Kat
*Japanese*
Dog: inu , ken (Akita ken, Nihon ken) ; banken:"guard dog"
Cat: neko

*Negui isn't correct.


----------



## Flaminius

femmejolie said:


> *Japanese*
> Dog: negui, inu
> Cat: neko



I have never heard of _negui_.  Could it be a dialect?

Moroccan Arabic:
a cat: mush
a she-cat: musha
cats: musheshi mishaash


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Bolivian Quechua:

cat - michi
dog - alqo


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

cat - *mačka* (female and species); mačak/mačor (male)
dog - *pas* (male and species); kuja/ kučka (female, but can be offensive like english bitch).


----------



## Outsider

femmejolie said:


> *Portuguese*
> Dog: Cão (male) / Cadela (female)
> Cat: Gato (male) / Gata (female)


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:

Dog - Aso
Cat - Pusa


----------



## kgleoite

In Irish
cat - cat (pronounced c/o/th)
dod - madra (pronounced mod/ rah)  or gadhar (pronounced guy/err, with the emphasis on the guy)


----------



## elroy

femmejolie said:


> *Arabic*
> Kalb كلب
> QiTT قط/ qiTTa قطة


 I have added the Arabic spellings in case you are interested.

In Palestinian Arabic, "cat" is بسة (_bisse_) [occasionally also بس (_bis_)]. "Dog" is the same as in standard Arabic.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Estonian:* cat - kass
dog - koer

*Latvian:* cat - kaķis
dog - suns

*Lithuanian:* cat - katė
dog - šuo

*Ukrainian:*
cat - кіт
dog - пес 

*Belarussian:*
cat - koška


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Persian:

Cat = Gorbé (or Gorbeh, same word, just a different transcription) / گربه
Dog = Sag / سگ


----------



## Y CYMRO

In Welsh

Cat = Cath
Dog = Ci


----------



## Setwale_Charm

In Azeri:
cat - pisik
dog - it (yeah, funny, I know)

In Chechen:
cat - цицик
dog - жlаьла


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

I'll reuse Maja's post.  

In Slovene:

cat - *mačka* (female and species); maček (male)
dog - *pes* (male and species); psica (female), kuzla(female derogative, offensive like english bitch).


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Flaminius said:


> I have never heard of _negui_. Could it be a dialect?
> 
> Moroccan Arabic:
> a cat: mush
> a she-cat: mush
> cats: musheshi


 
Thanks for giving this word I didn't know at all. Are you sure of the plural form, because my dictionary says : 
*مِشاش * *mishaash   ?*


----------



## robbie_SWE

Setwale_Charm said:


> In Azeri:
> *cat - pisik*


 
Really!? It looks similar to the Romanian word for cat, which is actually an onomatopoetic construction. I wonder how it could be so close!!??

 robbie


----------



## linguist786

*Arabic:*

Cat -  قط/قطة (qiTTun/qiTTatun)
Dog - كلب (kalb)

*Gujarati:*

Cat - બિલાડી (bilaadi)
Dog - કૂતરો (kuutro)

*Hindi:*

Cat - बिल्ली (billii)
Dog - कुत्ता (kuttaa)

*Urdu:*

Cat - بلى (billii)
Dog - كتا (kuttaa)

*French:*

Cat - chat(e)
Dog - chien(ne)

*German:*

Cat - Katze
Dog - Hund


----------



## Bienvenidos

Eastern (Afghan) Persian/Farsi:

dog: *seg *cat: *peš**ek

*Western (Iranian) Persian/Farsi:

cat: *gorbay*


----------



## Flaminius

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Thanks for giving this word I didn't know at all. Are you sure of the plural form, because my dictionary says :
> *مِشاش * *mishaash   ?*



I posted out of memory of what I heard from a native.  I stand corrected.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Basque:* cat -katu
  dog -zakur

*Karachaevo-Balkar:*
 cat - киштик
  dog - ит


----------



## Anatoli

*Chinese Mandarin:*
猫 / 貓 [māo] cat (simplified / traditional) (mao1)
狗 [gǒu ] dog (gou3)

*Japanese:*
猫 [ねこ - neko] cat
犬 [いぬ - inu] dog


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Nepali:*
 cat - biralo
dog - kukur


----------



## Honour

Setwale_Charm said:


> In Azeri:
> cat - pisik
> dog - it (yeah, funny, I know)


 

In Turkish we use *it* too. However, it often contains an unlovely emotion. I mean, people normally use the word *köpek *but say *it *when they don't like that animal particullarly. It is for insulting a dog i think. 

Additionally, we have another word for cat which is *pisi*. Pisi is often used in a childish and cute manner. For instance, parents could say to their child "pisiye bak, ne şirin" (look at the pisi, how cute it is) instead of "kediye bak, ne şirin". 

Lastly, we call cats making the sound "pisipisipisipisi"


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Honour said:


> In Turkish we use *it* too. However, it often contains an unlovely emotion. I mean, people normally use the word *köpek *but say *it *when they don't like that animal particullarly. It is for insulting a dog i think.
> 
> Additionally, we have another word for cat which is *pisi*. Pisi is often used in a childish and cute manner. For instance, parents could say to their child "pisiye bak, ne şirin" (look at the pisi, how cute it is) instead of "kediye bak, ne şirin".
> 
> Lastly, we call cats making the sound "pisipisipisipisi"


 
  It is *pişik* actually, I forgot the special character.


----------



## mcibor

Polish:

Singular
Pies - dog
Kot - cat

Plural
Psy - dogs
Koty - cats

female dog - suka
femate cat - kotka

small dog - szczenię
small cat - kocię, kotek

when dogs give birth they: się szczenią
when cats give birth they: się kocą
(interesingly fishes also się kocą)

Dogs bark with hau
Cats "say" miau

You whistle for a dog
To call a cat you say _kici kici
_
Hope this is enough for you 

I heard, that in Italian there is also micio for a cat, not only gatto. Is that true? Google search returns positive.

Michał


----------



## Cleo-Mi

robbie_SWE said:


> Really!? It looks similar to the Romanian word for cat, which is actually an onomatopoetic construction. I wonder how it could be so close!!??
> 
> robbie


 
Robbie, have you seen the post from Honour? It is the same in Turkish also... We use the same sounds to call a cat: "pisi pisi pisi" ("pisi" being a diminutive from "pisica" = cat) Actually they are used to call a girl's attention too, but... 

Anyway, these threads are to me one more proof that words "travel" a lot!


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi

Cat:  billi
Dog:  kutta


----------



## Quebeca

Hello !
En Aymara Cat= Misti and dog= Anu


----------



## Setwale_Charm

In *Tajik*:

cat-gurba
dog-sag

*In Turkmen*:

 cat - pişk


----------



## DrLindenbrock

mcibor said:


> I heard, that in Italian there is also micio for a cat, not only gatto. Is that true? Google search returns positive.
> Michał


 
Yep, it's true, but there's a difference in usage. 
"_Gatto_" is the standard word, free from any particular connotation; "_Micio_" is often used in childish speech (or when trying to imitate it), along with it's diminutive "cute" form _micetto_.
So, if a mother is at the park with her young child and she wishes to call a cat, she may say "micio, micio, qui micio!", or even just refer to the cat by "micio". But for all other intents and purposes we use "gatto". (e.g. cat food = cibo per gatti).
Enjoy posting


----------



## Thomas1

mcibor said:


> Polish:
> 
> Singular
> pies - dog
> kot - cat
> 
> Plural
> psy - dogs
> koty - cats
> 
> [...]


For the sake of clarification we don't write them in the upper case.


Tom


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Malay*: cat-kucing
 dog- anjing


----------



## starsiege

In Tamil

dog= nai
cat =puunai


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Lao*: cat- määo
 dog - maa


----------



## kimchi39

Korean 

dog -> 개
cat -> 고양이


----------



## GEmatt

Swiss German

dog - Hund (pronounced somewhere between 'Hoond' and 'Hond')
cat - Chatz


----------



## mimi2

Hi,
In Vietnamese:
dog = con chó.
black dog = con chó mực.
cat = con mèo.
black cat = con mèo mun.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Czech:
cat = kočka
dog = pes


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Maltese:* cat - qattus
 dog- kelb


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Komi:*
cat - kañ (like in Spanish)
dog - pon


----------



## sabrinita85

*Basque* language (Euskera):

*Cat* = (m.) *katu */ (f.) *kateme*
*Dog* = (m.) *txakur */ (f.) *txakur eme*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*  Icelandic*: cat - kötter
 dog - hundur

* Faroese*: cat - ketta 
 dog - hundur


----------



## imbay

In thai
Dog = หมา ( măa )
Cat = แมว ( maew )


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Fiji:*
 cat - pusi
 dog -koli

*Nauruan:*
 cat- butsi
 dog - robar


----------



## John-Paul

Navajo: MOASI   (cat)  LHA-CHA-EH    (dog)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Gilbertese:*

cat - katama
 dog -mohoko

*Tibetan:*
 cat - shi-mi
 dog - kyi


----------



## Tim~!

Frank06 said:


> In Dutch:
> cat = kat
> dog = hond
> [Dutch 'dog' refers to a kind of dog, e.g. Deense dog (lit. Danish dog, I think E. Great Dane), Duitse dog (German), etc.]





Chazzwozzer said:


> *Esperanto/Ido:*
> *cat:* kato
> *dog: *hundo



Like Dutch, Esperanto also has the word _dogo_ but this is for a particularly large type of dog.  It's a mastiff.


----------



## akamene

Greek dog is (he) ο σκύλος, (she) η σκύλα, (pup) το σκύλακι,  (αny) το σκυλί  (pronounced skilos, skila, skilaki, skili)
(he) ο γάτος, (she) η γάτα, (kitten) το γατάκι, (any cat) to γατί, (diminutive, like puss) γατούλα  But almost always referred to in feminine form. We call cats with psi-psi-psi. Pronounced gatos, gata, gataki, gati, gatoula


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Ossetic: dog - kuydz (y like the Russian ы)
 cat - gædy


----------



## Lugubert

Sanskrit
cat मार्जारः maarjaaraH (> Prakrit majjao; cf. the English cat sound meow and similar like Swedish mjau) or विडालः viDaalaH; the latter of course giving the mentioned Hindi बिल्ला बिल्ली billaa billii female/male cat
dog श्वा, श्वन् shvaa, shvan (cf. Latin canis), कुक्कुरः kukkuraH > Hindi कुत्त kutta.


----------



## Flaminius

A short question about your Sanskrit transcription, Lugubert.  Is "j" in your transcription an equivalent of IPA [j] or [dʒ]?


----------



## Whodunit

Flaminius said:


> A short question about your Sanskrit transcription, Lugubert. Is "j" in your transcription an equivalent of IPA [j] or [dʒ]?


 
It the latter. The letter word [j] would be य. Here it is ज.


----------



## yukilicious

Indonesian

cat = kucing
dog = anjing


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:  _kato_ and_ hundo_.


----------



## chicagriega

Cat:γάτα
Dog:σκύλος


----------



## bb3ca201

Anns a’ Ghàidhlig / in Gaelic
Cat = “cat” (easy enough!)
Dog = “cù” (pronounced “koo”)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Lak:*

cat - Ччиту (chittu)
dog - Ккаччу (kkachchu)


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian:

cat - kotka
dog - kuche


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Kanes said:


> Bulgarian:
> 
> cat - kotka
> dog - kuche


 
So do I understand correctly that the general word for "cat" in Bulgarian is feminine. Is there a word for "tomcat"?


----------



## Kanes

*kotarak* is tomcat
*kote* is neutral or a kitten


----------



## Kanes

Setwale_Charm said:


> *Lak:*
> 
> cat - Ччиту (chittu)
> dog - Ккаччу (kkachchu)


 
What is Lak? Word for dog sounds like ours and I aways wondered for the etimology as no one else has it...


----------



## Setwale_Charm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lak_language


----------



## apmoy70

chicagriega said:


> Cat:γάτα
> Dog:σκύλος


*«Γάτα»* [ˈɣa.ta] (fem.) is the generic MoGr name for _cat_. It probably derives from the Koine fem. *«κάττᾱ» kắttā*, of unknown origin (although the word is found in Latin and most other languages of Europe).
In ancient Greek it's:
(a) *«Aἰέλουρος/αἴλουρος» ai̯élourŏs/aí̯lourŏs* (masc./fem.) --> _wild cat (domestic cats were not found in the Greek world)_ traditionally believed as being the compound of *«αἰόλος» ai̯ólŏs* --> _quick, swift_ + *«οὐρά» ourā́* --> _tail_; for Beekes this interpretation is problematic.

(b) *«Γαλέη/γαλῆ» găléē* (uncontracted)/*gălê* (contracted) --> _weasel, marten, wild cat_ (with unclear etymology, it's probably connected to the Skt. गिरिका (girikā), _mouse_, and the Lat. glīs, _dormouse_).
*«Γαλῆ»* [ɣaˈli] (fem.) was the preferred name for the proponents of the usage of *Katharevousa* Greek in every-day speech.

*«Σκύλος»* ['scilos] (masc.) is the generic MoGr name for _dog_. It comes from the Koine masc. noun *«σκύλ(λ)ος» skúl(l)ŏs* --> _young dog, puppy_ < Classical 3rd declension masc. noun *«σκύλαξ» skúlăks* (nom. sing.), *«σκύλακος» skúlăkŏs* (gen. sing.) --> _puppy_.
In ancient Greek it's *«κύων» kúōn*. The name «σκύλος» has replaced it in the vernacular, at least since the Hellenistic era (as Hesychius the Alexandrian attests): 
*«...σκύλον τὸν κύνα λέγουσιν»* = "they (i.e the mainland Greeks) name the kúōn, _skúlŏs_."


----------



## nimak

Lillita said:


> *Hungarian:*
> 
> cat -- _macska_
> dog -- _kutya_



Very similar with the Macedonian words. Do you pronounce them [mat͡ʃka] and [kuca] ?

In *Macedonian *they are:

*cat*

мачка (mačka) ['mat͡ʃka] _n. fem._ - female and species. _Plural_ мачки (mački) ['mat͡ʃki]
маче (mačka) ['mat͡ʃɛ] _n. neut._ - kitten, diminutive. _Plural _мачиња (mačinja) ['mat͡ʃiɲa]
мачор (mačor) ['mat͡ʃɔr] _n. masc._ - tomcat, male. _Plural _мачори (mačori) ['mat͡ʃɔri]

*dog*

куче (kuče) ['kut͡ʃɛ] _n. neut._ - male and species. _Plural _кучиња (kučinja) ['kut͡ʃiɲa]
кучка (kučka) ['kut͡ʃka] _n. fem_. - female, bitch. _Plural _кучки (kučki) ['kut͡ʃki]
пес (pes) ['pɛs] _n. masc_. - can be both male and female, pejorative. _Plural _песови (pesovi) ['pɛsovi], песа (pesa) ['pɛsa] _and _пци (pci) ['pt͡si]


----------



## AndrasBP

nimak said:


> Very similar with the Macedonian words. Do you pronounce them [mat͡ʃka] and [kuca] ?


Yes, but the letter "a" in Hungarian represents the vowel /ɒ/, like in the British pronunciation of "t*o*p".


----------

